# Fresh Peach Cobbler



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

4 tblsp of cornstarch
1/2 cup of sugar
1 cup of water
2 tblsp of butter
6 cups of fresh peeled peaches
1/2 cup of sugar
1 cup of flour
1/2 tsp of salt
1 1/2 tsp of baking powder
1/4 cup of butter softened
1/2 cup of milk

Combine cornstarch, 1/2 cup of sugar and water in saucepan. Bring to a boil, remove from heat and add butter. Add peaches. Pour into 9 x 13 pan. Combine 1/2 cup of sugar, flour, salt and baking powder. Cut in butter. Add milk and mix well. Top peaches with crust mixture and bake at 350 degs for 1 hour.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

this recipe has a very good topping!

its just what i was looking for, i used canned peaches for tonight's dessert cause that's what i had. 

thanks
jerry


----------

